#  , , ?

## OlikSm

-  .   , ,     ,   ,  .
1.   -    ?
2.     ?
3.  -  01.10.16?  01.01.2017?
 ,      ,   ...

----------


## natali_01



----------


## natali_01

*OlikSm*, 

     ?

----------


## OlikSm



----------


## AndreyZh

...     _[censored]_

----------


## deklarant_

> -  .   , ,     ,   ,  .
> 1.   -    ?
> 2.     ?
> 3.  -  01.10.16?  01.01.2017?
>  ,      ,   ...


 .. 03.10.16 :
    8 171- ,           .
             .
,   2 171-      .      ()   .
          .      ,     .            . 
      .
     .     ,      ,  ,       .

 :
1 -           3      . :  3   " "  ""?
2 -  ()        ?          ,  /      ,   ?
3 -   (/)       ?
4 - /        ?

1.	. 
2.       (     ).  -          (  ).      ,   .    .
3.     .
4. ,  .  8       ,    .    2       . ,       .
 :
1.. 
2.       (     ).  -          (  ).      ,   .    .
3.     .
4. ,  .  8       ,    .    2       . ,       .


:       01.01.2017?
.. :          ,      
:         ?
..:                ,      ,         ,     
:        ?
..:     -     .      ,        ,          .          ,  -

----------


## OlikSm

*deklarant_*, !    : 
1) ..        1.01.16 ,   1.10.16   .
2)    01.07.16   (???)    "  ,     "  01.10.2016.        ? -  ?      1.10.16  ?
3) _3.     ,           ,        ,     ѻ   ,   ._
..  ,     01.07.16    ,    "  " ?
   01.01.2017         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, !    : 
> 1) ..        1.01.16 ,   1.10.16   .
> 2)    01.07.16   (???)    "  ,     "  01.10.2016.        ? -  ?      1.10.16  ?
> 3) _3.     ,           ,        ,     ѻ   ,   ._
> ..  ,     01.07.16    ,    "  " ?
>    01.01.2017         ?


 : " ,   01.07.2016 ,        ,         ,     ѻ  01.10.2016
          , .   ,   ,   .
  01.07           :"     ,     "

 :"  ,       .     "
 : 



> *     171-,                  . ,         .        ?      -*

----------


## deklarant_

" ,               1-           , ..  01.10 2     .,         (     )         .2":     .

 ,       3-    ,     .     , ..     3-   ,             ,        3 .

----------


## OlikSm

> 


,   ,  ,     ?

*deklarant_*, 
      ?
   ,     -      (   ,   - ),     - .    ..    , -   ...    ... :Dash2: 
 :Girl In Love:

----------


## natali_01

,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ?


http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewforum.php?f=114 (  "FsrarGuru")

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,  ,     ?
> 
> *deklarant_*, 
>       ?
>    ,     -      (   ,   - ),     - .    ..    , -   ...    ...


1.     :  **       ,          
2..          14.19     ,      150-200       10-15

----------


## natali_01

-,       ,      , ..  ,    ,      200
   ?

----------

> -,       ,      , ..  ,    ,      200
>    ?


     ?   -   .

----------


## OlikSm

> 14.19     ,      150-200       10-15


.    ,    ?   01.01.17,  "    "?

----------


## OlikSm

> http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewforum.php?f=114 (  "FsrarGuru")


       ..  ..

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,    ?   01.01.17,  "    "?


 01.01.2017.            .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472

----------


## deklarant_

> ..  ..


 http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49136

----------

